# News: 10-29-2009



## David Pence (Oct 29, 2009)

Greetings all ... Yes, I'm still here. 

A few items you may find interesting.

1. I've decided to take down the site I had at http://www.thelordoftherings.com/ and now have that domain pointed here. I just don't have time to maintain a site there, and the overall purpose for that site has been fulfilled. Since "The Lord of the Rings" is considered Tolkien's primary work, though I don't necessarily agree, I feel this site is now a better destination for that URL that just another static Tolkien site.

I've also pointed a few other Tolkien related domains I have to TTF as well. Nothing major, but doing so will mirror the same intent as pointing the above domain to TTF.

2. vBullitin has a major new release coming out soon, and of course TTF will be taking advantage of this new engine. They will want some $250 per license, which I feel is a bit steep. Upgrades tend not to cost three times the previous version. With two sites, I may need to get some sponsors 

You can check out http://www.vbulletin.com/ to see what's new.

I'll post more about this upgrade soon. We've been through two major upgrades in the past, so it shouldn't be to much weeping and gnashing to deal with.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 1, 2009)

I would be happy to contribute to the costs of the new Vb David, let me know and I will send it through PayPal. I've been visiting this site for almost 10 years and know the work and effort you have put in, not to mention private funding and to date I don't recall you ever asking for anything in return. As you can see I still visit, and would like to see The Tolkien Forum maintained and existing for at least another 10 years. Hope you are well


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 5, 2009)

Ancalagon said:


> I would be happy to contribute to the costs of the new Vb David, let me know and I will send it through PayPal. I've been visiting this site for almost 10 years and know the work and effort you have put in, not to mention private funding and to date I don't recall you ever asking for anything in return. As you can see I still visit, and would like to see The Tolkien Forum maintained and existing for at least another 10 years. Hope you are well


What he said


----------



## David Pence (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks... I may, it would make it a real community effort. I'm not going to do anything with v4 'till I see it in the wild for a bit.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm in the same boat...I'd donate as well.


----------



## baragund (Dec 30, 2009)

I would also be willing to help. Just because I don't post much anymore doesn't mean I've left this little corner of cyberspace.


----------

